# Ok lets see your endurance tack!



## Kato

We are still training but this is our gear. Biothane halter/bridle and breadstcollar and reins. Skito pad and wintec stock saddle.


----------



## Brighteyes

Baby Girl's gear!


----------



## jillybean19

The only picture I got at our last ride is by a professional photographer, so I'll have to get some good pictures at our next ride or maybe talk my husband into coming out with us, but since he doesn't ride I generally don't get all tacked up. Of course, I'm going to be using my new rope sidepull/halter combo as well. For now, this is the best I have


----------



## myhorsesonador

Kato said:


> We are still training but this is our gear. Biothane halter/bridle and breadstcollar and reins. Skito pad and wintec stock saddle.


I love yellow on a bay!


----------



## cowgirl928

Mint green and turquoise reins, combination headstall, and breastcollar, saddle is a freeform treeless saddle the classic model and a HAF pad that is going to get a green and blue pad cover soon enough when I actually find fabric I like lol


----------



## Carp

Lots of color!~


----------



## Kato

cowgirl those colors look Great on your horse!!


----------



## cowgirl928

thank u! It was fun to design


----------



## GeeGee Gem

This is Joey and I on our ride back in May 

We're only novice this season so not gone 'all out' yet x


----------



## BlueSpark

Where do you guys get biothane tack?


----------



## Kato

I got mine from Taylored Tack. Amanda is great to work with. You can pick colors and order normal sizes or have it custom made to fit your horse.


----------



## Drifting

I got mine through Running Bear Online Shopping


----------



## cowgirl928

and i got mine from mossrock endurance. Moss Rock Endurance - Custom Biothane Tack, Trail Riding Gear


----------



## QOS

Biscuit and I are wanna-be endurance riders. Here is Biscuit on a training ride with his Taylor-Made purple biothane Halter/Bridle which I absolutely LOVE. 

I just ordered a new saddle pad in purple.....I love purple and Biscuit's new endurance saddle should be here in a week or so. The other horse in the picture is also wearing Taylor-Made tack.


----------



## Annanoel

If this takes away from the thread I am sorry, figured it'd be good in here. What do you all prefer for endurance saddles? I'm really looking at getting into endurance. Have ordered my biothane tack as we've begun training and am now looking into a saddle. What kind / brand do you prefer?


----------



## phantomhorse13

Annanoel said:


> What do you all prefer for endurance saddles? I'm really looking at getting into endurance. Have ordered my biothane tack as we've begun training and am now looking into a saddle. What kind / brand do you prefer?



The kind that fits your horse first and your butt second. :lol:

That sounds flippant (and it's def said with a grin), but it's the honest answer. There are countless types of saddle available and the type/brand that works best for my mare and my butt may be the worst thing ever for your horse and your butt.

Personally, I ride Dream in a Free'N'Easy and it works great for us both. But I think it was Joe who called it complicated as a rubix cube to adjust, so I suspect it doesn't work for him! I also have a Torsion (which is treeless) as my "catch ride" saddle, as in theory a treeless is more likely to fit many different types of horses.

What type of saddle are you most comfortable in? There are endurance saddles based on "english" saddles and "western" saddles and even "aussie" saddles. If you started out riding western, you may feel very insecure in an english-based endurance saddle and I have heard people who started riding english saying they felt trapped in a western-based saddle.

What saddle do you ride in currently? Is there a reason you are looking to change that saddle right away?


----------



## QOS

that is so true Dawn. I have rode Biscuit in 4 different saddles - a horned Aussie first and then the hornless one....then I got an endurance saddle WITH a horn and to my eternal sorrow sold the Aussies. That saddle fit for awhile til he became VERY fit and it was pitching me forward. I ordered another endurance saddle and in the mean time rode in Hubby's Billy Cook Western Trail Saddle and ordered another synthetic Aussie. My new endurance saddle without a horn should be here next week or so.

Hahahahaha...I also rode in my cousin's flextree Circle Y one day.

A saddle that fits makes the ride so much more enjoyable for both man and beast. If I had never started Endurance training on Biscuit his saddle would have kept on fitting his chunky self! The training changed his body shape so I would say make sure your horse is FIT before settling on one particular saddle.


----------



## Annanoel

phantomhorse13 said:


> The kind that fits your horse first and your butt second. :lol:
> 
> That sounds flippant (and it's def said with a grin), but it's the honest answer. There are countless types of saddle available and the type/brand that works best for my mare and my butt may be the worst thing ever for your horse and your butt.
> 
> Personally, I ride Dream in a Free'N'Easy and it works great for us both. But I think it was Joe who called it complicated as a rubix cube to adjust, so I suspect it doesn't work for him! I also have a Torsion (which is treeless) as my "catch ride" saddle, as in theory a treeless is more likely to fit many different types of horses.
> 
> What type of saddle are you most comfortable in? There are endurance saddles based on "english" saddles and "western" saddles and even "aussie" saddles. If you started out riding western, you may feel very insecure in an english-based endurance saddle and I have heard people who started riding english saying they felt trapped in a western-based saddle.
> 
> What saddle do you ride in currently? Is there a reason you are looking to change that saddle right away?


I currently ride western, and ride in a billy cook all around. Although I feel it's very heavy for the longer rides. I do have an abetta and a big horn synthetic and I love them for the longer rides, just not sure how they'll hold up. I did just see an abetta endurance model for sale and I love mine now, so I might see how it fits. The abettas always seem to fit the best and are very comfy! I do ride english as well, so I guess I could go either way. I'll have to try a few out and see what I feel fits us both best! Thank you!


----------



## phoenix

Not an endurance rider (just a trail rider so far) but hope to have a go at endurance in the coming years if my horse is up to it.

Just wanted to say i get my trail tack here: Horse Gear | Horse Riding Gear and Endurance Tack for Trail Riding

Love this store. I have the zilco bridle in purple and a purple breast collar. The customer service is great, when i had issues with the fit of the breast collar (my horse needs a warmblood size and i got him regular horse size so it was a bit tight) they did everything they could to help; i managed to resolve the issue without returning the breast collar but they were super nice and helpful.


----------



## phantomhorse13

Annanoel said:


> I currently ride western, and ride in a billy cook all around. Although I feel it's very heavy for the longer rides.


How heavy is heavy? If the saddle fits your horse well, a few extra pounds is much better than a lighter, ill-fitting saddle.

My F'n'E is an older model, so it's on the heavier side to start with.. when you add in my saddlebags and water bottles and other misc crap, it weighs about 30 lb. :shock: Dream carts both it and myself around happily. I am loathe to try a newer (lighter) saddle because we have never had a saddle fit issue in this one.. and I am of the if it ain't broke, don't fix it sort. 

So don't let the weight worry be the only factor in deciding on another saddle.


----------



## clippityclop

I ride in a wintec dressage with biothane gear from Running Bear. I have two sets - one in bright blue with a neon yellow overlay and then this one which is a basic black with maroon overlay - this pic is from a camping trip in the Bandera State Natural Area, Bandera TX


----------



## horseluver250

Clippityclop your horse is gorgeous!
I love all the colorful biothane tack, makes me want to do endurance with my mule!


----------



## clippityclop

You better get in the saddle and get going! If you lived near me, I'd say we would have to set up a time to meet and trade mounts for awhile. LOL! 

I L O V E mules. In fact, there is one breed that I can't wait to own and its a gaited mule! 

There is just no better mix for riding in the hills than that - talk about an all terrain vehicle!


----------

